# How do you clean your Muzzleloader



## surfchunker

It's that time of the year .... we just had our early 3 day hunt and I've been doing a little targetshooting of the ole smokepole and got to wondering how people clean their muzzleloaders .... I just found a great product and will share it ..... T 17 black powder solvent made by TC .... good for BP, 777, pyrodex and others .... it actually works better than they said in 3 passes with a jag and sat. patch it was clean .... I ran a dry brush thru first .... then soaked a patch with the T 17 and ran that thru and gave it 5 minutes then followed with a damp patch of it again ... 3rd patch was dry and it came out clean .... still damp but clean ..... ran another dry patch thru and it shined like the sun inside ...... it also suspose to protect a clean barrel from rust


----------



## RuddeDogg

I use use hot soapy water with a little bit of orange cleaner mixed in on my TC Thunder Hawk. For my Hawken and Renegade I use regular powder solvent mixed with the orange cleaner. I usually run six patches after cleaning. I use old T-shirts cut up. I think they work better. After that I run a patch with bore butter on it after that. I use pyrodex pellets in the Thunder Hawk and 777 in the Hawken and Renegade.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Cleaning*

I use a bathtub full of hot soapy water, a plastic bore brush, powder solvent, copper/plastic solvent and plenty of time.

I scrub it with hot soapy water until the water comes out clean. Then pull it out and use powder solvent and then copper/plastic solvent. When the patches come out clean I am finished. One more oily patch and put it in the cabinet.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Brook

I use a home-assembled bore cleaner than does the job better than anything else I've ever tried.

Combine equal parts of alcohol, peroxide, and Murphy's oil soap. Every since finding out about this, more years ago than I care to remember, water doesn't touch my muzzleloaders---particularly the Hollis & Sheath 12 gauge built ca. 1851. 

This stuff cuts through fouling like it wasn't there. And I've never had to use a cleaning brush since going to this formula.

I have no idea how it would work on Pyrodex and other synthetics, as I only use real black powder in my guns. 

Once clean (which takes surprisingly few patches no matter how often the gun was fired) I finish with a thin film of bear grease. 

I also cut my own patches from 100% cotton flannel. The commercial stuff is mostly a blend, and not as absorbent IMO.


----------



## bullisland

hot soapy water...but if i'm gonna be hunting again the next day or something, then BP powder solvent and BP oil. which reminds me, I need more patches! Thanks! lol


----------



## Mdt1992

i just use dry patches down the barrel till clean and then the last patch has bore butter on it(if its the end of the season) breech plug gets a hot soapy bath then scrubed with a ol tooth brush and then coated with anti-seeze and goes right back in the gun.


----------



## surfchunker

sounds like you guys need to try the T 17 .... it's so simple .... no bathtubs .... just a couple drops on a patch and a couple passes and it's clean .....


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I figure my way works pretty well. My muzzleloader is over 10 years old and still shoots as good as the day I got it. I think I will stick to the bathtub and dawn dish detergent. 

It is cheap and effective. 

Darin


----------

